# Sent mine back. Too much hassle.



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I could get my kindle to hook up with my neighbors wi-fi but not mine.  When I went online I read that I may need an update.  Checked my kindle (which is only 2 weeks old) and see that I have 6.1 so yes I do need 6.2  But guess what?  You can't download it unless you also buy their USB cable.  

That is a little frustrating.  I already bought the Fire, a cover, and screen protectors.  Now I have to spend another $30 to update a product 2 weeks old?  I don't think so.

Plus, it is heavy.  I did not like that.  I also found out that it did irriate my eyes, even with the protector, since I am on a computer writing each day.  

On the plus side, they were gracious and sent me pre-paid lables for return. I will order a plain old $79 or a touch when I get credited.  I don't need to watch movies, hear music, check email or internet on my reader.  My God, I am controlled enough at home by my computer.  I doubt I am that important that a couple hours away will result in a world war.

As far as movies go, why would I watch on a 9 inch when we have a 60 inch and a 65 inch ?  

I get that some people have to be always online.  I want a life outside of the internet, so back it goes.  Had they made it easy for me connect, I may have become a prisoner, so I consider this a blessing.  

Looking forward to a regular kindle though!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry you had problems. My Fire updated over the wifi connection; I haven't plugged a usb cable to it yet.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

intinst said:


> Sorry you had problems. My Fire updated over the wifi connection; I haven't plugged a usb cable to it yet.


Mine too, it was painless.  Updated pretty much on its own. No product is going to be perfect. I think the Fire comes close. My parents who are kind of clueless about the Internet can work it even. 
And I'm surprised when people say the Fire is too much work..mine was up and running fully within 5 minutes of being unboxed.

This is why people have to research things before buying, and know themselves too. It's cool that there are many different Kindles to choose from though.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

intinst said:


> Sorry you had problems. My Fire updated over the wifi connection; I haven't plugged a usb cable to it yet.


and mine updated at night all by itself because I had left wifi on. Seamless update. BUT i do have a good internet connection and wifi as well.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

you don't need a $30 cable - any micro (NOT mini) USB cable will work; they are sold everywhere - Best Buy, WalMart, Office Depot... usually under $10 at a retail store, or as low as $2 or so (including shipping) online.  Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Caddy, 

It sounds like you made the right decision for you.  

I do want to mention that we had a thread here on KB about how to update wirelessly and several members have posted about a $6 cable that works, because you're right, you shouldn't have to spend another $30...for any one else, that's what we're here for.  If you have any questions, don't hesitate to post.

Betsy


----------



## mpeg2 (Jul 30, 2010)

it will update over wifi.

If you want to use USB - you do NOT have to get a special cable from Amazon - any USB to microUSB cable will work (note - not a MINI USB).

Cables from smartphones (not iPhone), Blackberry's, Kindle 3's ...

USB/microUSB cables are available from many places for maybe a dollar or two each.

    Rich


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

couple of thoughts:

I honestly do not know why you can connect to your neighbors wifi and not yours... is yours encrypted if so just add the key ...

The kindle will automatically update itself... no cables are needed 

NOT all micro USB cables work... the one I purchased at Best Buy did not the one I purchased at Radio shack did..."go figure" 

anyhow if you did not like it you did the right think by sending it back.

Bob G..


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't have a Fire, but isn't a USB cable part of the power adapter (listed in what is included in the box on Amazon's Fire page)?  

Guess not (covering my head to avoid things being thrown by those who know I'm wrong). Wouldn't be an issue for me if I had one, since I have wi-fi at home.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I don't have a Fire, but isn't a USB cable part of the power adapter (listed in what is included in the box on Amazon's Fire page)?
> 
> Guess not (covering my head to avoid things being thrown by those who know I'm wrong). Wouldn't be an issue for me if I had one, since I have wi-fi at home.


No, the Fire comes with an "all in one" power source and you can't disconnect the plug -- sort of like the K1 if I am recalling correctly.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> No, the Fire comes with an "all in one" power source and you can't disconnect the plug -- sort of like the K1 if I am recalling correctly.
> 
> L


Yep, very similar to the setup on my Klassic.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That's a shame you felt you had to return it.  We have many micro usbs around home, for cameras and the like and they all work fine with the fire. It was actually good not to receive one this time as last time I looked I had so many cables lying around it felt kind of wasteful, as well as evidence of my prolific kindle purchases. But they are way cheaper than $30 to buy, even here.

I do a lot of travel so if I want to watch movies, my 50 inch plasma isn't going to cut it.  The fire sits in my bag and I can watch listen and read wherever I go.

But you did mention it also hurt your eyes so I guess that was the main reason to return it.  It should have had no issues connecting to your wifi if it connected to your neighbours, but if ordering another kindle you may experience the same issues if there is something amiss with your modem.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is amazing that suppliers like Amazon may be assuming that "everyone" has wifi. (yes I do have it).
Or that they will go to a Panera Bread/Starbucks to use the device.
That being said, it IS pretty easy to have "required" access.  What I find annoying is that I cannot use the Prime free movies/music as I want. Which is while I commute. It must be Streamed. And that means constantly wifi connected.  Which is impossible for me.
But I like my Fire anyway.
I am using it more for reading than I thought.  Once I switched to the "tan" background and turned the brightness  level to less than half.  Now it is easier on my eyes. And I do admit that I am trying to like it best....so I can keep it.  Because if it is just an occasional use toy, I will send it back.

Just sayin.....


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

The Fire certainly isn't for everyone.  I'm suprised that some people spend the money when it clearly offers little that they want or need.  Fortunately, Amazon is great about returns.  As for me, I'm loving everything about the Fire.  I certainly don't feel tied to it for email or web, but it's nice to have that ability in a very portable device.  I agree that most folks would prefer to watch video on a larger screen television, if available.  The thing is, you can't pack your tv around with you when you're traveling by air or bus, or stuck in a waiting room somewhere.  I prefer reading on my K3 for extended periods, but I've found the Fire works fine from time to time, and I'm enjoying the magazines too.


----------

